# Olive oil infused with ground paprika



## Irja (May 11, 2013)

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-infusing-oil-with-herbs-and-spices/ 
   Since, I've read this blog, I wanted to try making soap with infused oil. I followed the tutorial and made two infusions. One with chamomile and calendula and other with ground paprika. I've already posted photos of chamomile and calendula soap. 
Last week we made two batches with 40% paprika infused olive oil, 40% palm oil and 20% coconut oil and they both turned OK. We also added some pink mica to make them more colorful. I like warm orange color paprika gave.


----------



## deedee1 (May 11, 2013)

The colours are so warm, they remind me of the Mediterranean . Gorgeous soap :smile:


----------



## kazmi (May 11, 2013)

Nice!  The two colors look great together


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 11, 2013)

Reminds me of blood oranges!  So pretty!


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2013)

Wow! That's a great color! :grin:


----------



## theath2010 (May 13, 2013)

Those colors are great! I love how vibrant they turned out


----------



## chicklet (May 13, 2013)

Very nice - love the color combo.


----------



## Moot (May 14, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## newbie (May 14, 2013)

Nice! I have not gotten such intense color from my infusions. How long did you let your oils steep?


----------



## Irja (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone  Paprika was kept in olive oil for about 2 months. I didn't think color would be so intense.


----------



## Trinity (May 15, 2013)

Irja ..... beautiful colors  What did you use for the glitter on the top?


----------



## Irja (May 16, 2013)

I used glitter made especially for candle and soap making.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 16, 2013)

Here is a recent blog post from Tina at Majestic Mountain Sage that fits right in with Irja's lovely soap:
http://blog.thesage.com/2013/05/16/paprika-powder-in-cold-process-soap/

Tina has been experimenting with botanical colors recently. The link above is a post about paprika, but she is working on others. Orange peel: http://blog.thesage.com/2013/05/15/orange-peel-powder-in-cold-process-soap/

Click on the pics in her posts to see much larger versions. There are several that show the botanical right next to the soap colored with that botanical.


----------



## Irja (May 16, 2013)

Great link DeeAnna. I love those with orange peel powder, safflower and spirulina powder. I would like to try making them, but have to get those powders first. Maybe I could make orange peel powder myself.


----------

